# Milwaukee Tool & Equipment Co. woodworking vises



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

This could've gone into a few different categories; Hardware, Jigs & Fixtures, Designing woodworking projects, Hand tools, and probably a few others.

My first bench build is underway. My base is made, my top is glued up and waiting to be planed. I'm doing a bit of research on vises. I'd prefer to do this once and not carve up my bench to fit something that will need to be removed and replaced. I'm not in a rush so there is no immediate sense of urgency, probably 2-3 months if need be.

Does anyone have any experience with Milwaukee Tool & Equipment Co. woodworking vises?
http://www.milwtool.com/v_wood.htm

Overall I'd like to mount an end vise and a rapid action front vise. The rapid action front vise would be the first one I purchase. So I guess I'm looking for feedback on two styles of vises and preferably vises that don't require a master carpenter to install. Heads up on quality, fit, warranty, customer support, American made if possible, reliability are definite concerns.

Thank you for reading and and your feedback.

Larry


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know anything about their Woodworking vises specifically, but I do know that the company itself (*not* the same Milwaukee as the Sawzall folks) is well regarded by the vise junkies over at GarageJournal.com


----------

